# Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?



## Helmstein (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

nachdem ich meine Komposterde im Ufergraben komplett ausgetauscht habe 
(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17816), scheinen es mir __ Froschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut und __ Blutweiderich übel zu nehmen jetzt nicht mehr voll versorgt zu werden.

Ach, es nimmt kein Ende mit den Ufergrabenproblemen.
Im Teich ist alles am wachsen und gedeihen - ohne Algenplage, aber im Ufergraben geht es nicht recht voran.
Die Froschlöffel im Teich gehen richtig ab, im Ufergraben kümmern sie dahin. Ist doch irre weil es ja gerade umgekehrt sein sollte.
Jetzt hängt es wohl mit dem mageren Mutterboden zusammen - am Besten hätte ich wohl Blumenerde wie für unsere Geranienkästen nehmen sollen ...

Zum Kern meiner Frage:
Ich möchte gern mit Blaukorn im Ufergraben düngen - gibt es Einwände?
Der Ufergraben ist vom Teich "vorschriftsmäßig" durch den Uferwall "abgetrennt". Somit sollte es auch keine gegenseitige Beeinflussung geben.

LG
Helmi


----------



## sternhausen (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Helmi
Du scheinst mir etwas zu ungeduldig, oder irre ich da?
Du solltest dir von einem Teich bzw dem Ufergraben nicht das gleiche wie von einem Blumenkasten erwarten.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## StefanS (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Helmi,

grundsätzlich ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden, den Ufergraben auch zu düngen bzw. nährstoffreiches Substrat dort einzusetzen. Wobei ich die Notwendgkeit von Dünger einmal grundsätzlich bestreite. Du musst allerdings unter allen Umständen (baulich) verhindern, dass Nährstoffe bei starkem Regen in den Teich geschwemmt werden. Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du dann, wenn die Oberkante des Uferwalles ausreichend über den die Teich umgebenden Flächen liegt.

Und dennoch würde Düngung nichts ändern: Die Teichsaison ist für Pflanzen fast schon wieder vorbei. Oder was meinst Du, weshalb man praktisch kaum noch Pflanzen in Centern und im Versand bekommt, abgeehen von ein paar Containerpflanzen, die aber auch schon wieder ziemlich ramponiert aussehen ? Von meinen Sumpfdotterblumen ist praktisch nichts mehr zu sehen. Jetzt ist die Zeit der Pflanzen, die sich längst im Teich etabliert haben. Was Du jetzt noch einsetzt (und das ist natürlich auch das, was Du herausgenommen, gesäubert und wieder eingesetzt hast), zieht ein und wird vermutlich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr kommen, jedenfalls nicht mehr üppig - mit und ohne Dünger nicht.

Blaukorn hat in einem Teich eigentlich nie etwas zu suchen. Und Du kannst die Aktion doch erst vor ein paar Tagen durchgeführt haben.

Warte bis ins kommende Jahr ab - dann siehst Du auch, ob Deine jüngst getroffenen Massnahmen Erfolg hatten. Und warum sollte das nicht der Fall sein ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Helmstein (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmi
> Du scheinst mir etwas zu ungeduldig, oder irre ich da?



Natürlich ist man beim ersten Teichprojekt ungeduldig - wer ist das nicht?



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest dir von einem Teich bzw dem Ufergraben nicht das gleiche wie von einem Blumenkasten erwarten.



Doch - genau das erwarte ich von einem Ufergraben, sonst hätte ich auch die Kies-Variante wie bei Freunden und Nachbarn nehmen können.

Irgendwo im Forum habe ich gelesen: Der Ufergraben ist ein Erfindung von Naturagart. Ok hab ich mir gesagt, das kann ja nicht so verkehrt sein, die  Erläuterungen in deren Katalog und das gesamte Know How klingen ja plausibel. So machst du das auch, Kies willst du nicht.

Und ich lese auch hier im Forum immer wieder ähnliche Zitate:
"Im Ufergraben stehen die Pflanzen voll im nährstoffreichen Substrat"

Aber was ist denn mit den Pflanzen wenn - wie empfohlen - Mutterboden in den Ufergraben eingefüllt wird? Wie ist denn Mutterboden definiert? 

Mutterboden kann doch alles Mögliche sein:
Von lehmhaltiger, nährstoffarmer Erde (von einem Baustellenaushub z.B.) bis zu humushaltiger, nährstoffreicher Erde (z.B. aus dem Wald) usw, usw. 

Mehr möchte ich hier unter diesem Begriff gar nicht weiter aufführen - dafür habe ich über Jahre einige Erfahrungen sammeln können, da der eigene Grund und Boden nicht viel hergibt:
Immer, wenn ich mir mal wieder neuen "Mutterboden" besorgt habe (oder habe anliefern lassen), war das Zeug von fragwürdiger Qualität.
Da war einfach alles untergesiebt worden, inkl. Glas und Plastik-Abfällen oder es hat gestunken wie aus der Klärgrube (Klärschämme beigemischt).

So war ich denn auch der Meinung, dass ein nährstoffreiches Substrat nicht "Mutterboden" sein kann, sondern bestenfalls "Komposterde" - und bin daran gescheitert, weil ich es zu wörtlich genommen und das Zeug pur angewandt habe. Ich hätte es mischen sollen, aber die Arbeit wollte ich mir nicht machen.

Nach 6 Wochen verhaltenem Wachstum bzw. absterbenden Pflanzen habe ich die Erde getauscht - gegen besseren "Mutterboden" - "Pflanzerde" genannt.
Und stehe jetzt nicht unbedingt zufriedener da.

Der erste Fehler war die praktisch noch nicht reife Komposterde - es qualmte noch als die abgekippt wurde.
Der zweite Fehler kam wenige Wochen danach: Vom Überangebot an Nährstoffen zur sandigen und mageren "Pflanzerde".
Das mag wohl beides grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt sein - solange es sich nicht um dauerfeuchte Zustände wie im Ufergraben handelt.

Um dem ständig erwähnten nährstoffreichen Substrat gerecht zu werden, bleibt meiner Meinung nach nur eines:
Wirklich nährstofreiches Substrat in Form von qualitativ hochwertiger "Blumenerde" einzusetzen (Baumarkt, 40 oder 80 Liter-Packungen - teuer!) oder - zu düngen, mit welchen Mitteln auch immer.
Niemand würde für üppiges Wachstum in seine Blumenkästen "Mutterboden" füllen - da ist die beste Erde gerade gut genug.

So, jetzt wären wir wieder an dem Punkt, weshalb ich gerne im Ufergraben düngen möchte ( wohlgemerkt nur im Ufergraben und bis die Pflanzen "Fuß gefasst" haben): 
Nicht nur, weil ich 2x die falsche Erde eingefüllt habe und nicht noch einmal wechseln möchte, sondern auch deshalb, weil jede Pflanze die ich in den Teich gesetzt habe, auch Startdünger erhalten hat (lt. Anleitung).

Es wäre hilfreich, das Düngen an sich nicht zu verteufeln, sondern für ein prächtiges Wachstum gezielt zu empfehlen - und dazu bleiben Fragen: 
Wenn Dünger erforderlich - welchen Dünger und welche Dosis?

Ist etwas lang geworden - sorry.

Grüße
Helmi


----------



## Helmstein (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmi,
> 
> grundsätzlich ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden, den Ufergraben auch zu düngen bzw. nährstoffreiches Substrat dort einzusetzen.
> [...] Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du dann, wenn die Oberkante des Uferwalles ausreichend über den die Teich umgebenden Flächen liegt.



Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Ausführungen, ist soweit klar.
Oberkante Uferwall liegt ausreichend über der den Teich umgebenden Fläche.
Meine Bedenken bestehen darin, dass die Erde eben zu nährstoffarm ist und die Pflanzen den Winter ohne Düngehilfe nicht gut überstehen. 




			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Blaukorn hat in einem Teich eigentlich nie etwas zu suchen. Und Du kannst die Aktion doch erst vor ein paar Tagen durchgeführt haben.



Ich habe noch keinen Dünger zum Einsatz gebracht.
Aber es juckt in den Fingern und ich habe bei Gartenpflanzen im Allgemeinen damit noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Warte bis ins kommende Jahr ab - dann siehst Du auch, ob Deine jüngst getroffenen Massnahmen Erfolg hatten. [...]



Je nach dem, welches Echo ich auf meinen Thread erhalte, muss ich wohl so verbleiben - mal sehen was den Winter überlebt.

Danke und Gruß
Helmi


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Helmi,
 ich habe dieses Jahr auch den Ufergraben gebaut (Fotos siehe SIG).

Er ist 40*40*1500 cm, gefüllt habe ich ihn einfach wieder mit dem Aushub (mutterboden,lehmige Erde) + 2 Karren von meinem Kompost (1jahr alt aus Schnellkomposter).

Ich habe u.a. auch die Pflanzen von NG bezogen, alles wächst und blüht prächtig.

Etwas gedüngt habe ich mit den Perlen von Düngekegel für Seerosen. 
Axel


----------



## StefanS (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Helmi,

Du machst Dir wirklich zu sehr einen Kopf. Mutterboden - nimm simple Gartenerde, die Du irgendwo den Rabatten entnimmst, ist ziemlich egal, woher das Zeugs stammt. Grosse Steine etc. würde ich entfernen. Kannst natürlich auch käufliche Pflanzerde nehmen oder untermischen - ist aber einfach nur teurer. Ich hatte fast ausschliesslich Lehmboden, habe den mit grobem Sand "verlängert", einen geringen Teil mit völlig verrottetem Pferdemist (gibt es hier in Säcken zu kaufen) gemischt und ganz unten in den Graben eingebracht. Dann mit dem Lehm/Sand Gemisch verfüllt, das ich mit wenig völlig verrottetem Kompost versetzt habe. Hätte wohl auch Depotdünger nehmen können. Depotdünger (gibt es unter verschiedenen Handelsnahmen, "Osmocote" steht aber immer irgendwo auf der Packung erwähnt) gibt es als "Perlen" und zu Kegeln gepresst. Bringt man direkt im Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen an. Wusste gar nicht, dass es solchen für Seerosen gibt (hier jedenfalls nicht), ich nehme immer den für Blühpflanzen.

Weiter gedüngt als oben beschrieben (Pferdemist und Kompost) habe ich den Ufergraben allerdings nie. War einfach völlig unnötig. Nach dem ersten Jahr ist das allerdings auch witzlos, man kommt kaum noch in das völlig verwurzelte Substrat hinein.

Es stimmt: Auch wenn ich volles Verständnis habe - Du bist einfach zu ungeduldig. Selbst mit Gewalt läst sich der Ochse nicht melken !

Alle Teichpflanzen beginnen eh bald, einzuziehen. Und wenn sie zudem noch gelitten haben und zweimal aus- und eingegraben wurden, dann werden sie zwar noch einmal kommen, aber keinesfalls mehr mit der Macht, die Du erwartest. Und da hilft weder Dünger, noch sonniges Wetter. Auch werden diese Pflanzen normalerweise alles Laub abwerfen und dann neu (und mickerig) kommen. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Wirf nie eine Pflanze heraus, die vermeintlich "eingegangen" ist. Die allermeisten Pflanzen treiben Monate, nachdem sie offiziell für tot erklärt wurden, wieder mächtig aus. Es lohnt sich immer, einen vollen Winter plus vier, fünf Monate abzuwarten. Nicht entmutigen lassen: Ufergraben ist die beste Erfindung, seit es Teiche gibt ! Gib tem Graben die Zeit, die er braucht, und vermeide alle hektischen Aktionen. Und, keine Sorge: Das mit der Ungeduld legt sich rasch...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Moin zusammen.

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, meinen Ufergraben zu bepflanzen.
Zum Glück haben wir nach einiger Suche ordentlichen Mutterboden aufgetan, der keine Scherben mehr enthielt.
Man muss nur die richtigen Bezugsquellen oder Leute kennen, die welche kennen usw. 
"Vitamin Beziehung schadet nur dem, der es nicht hat." 

Meine Frage wäre nur, wieviele Pflanzen sind denn so pro m² Ufergraben angemessen?
Einerseits ist derzeit noch viiiel Platz. Aber die Pflanzen wachsen sicherlich ganz gut. Wie groß werden denn z.b. das normale und das Riesenhechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Iris pseudacorus (Sorten) so erfahrungsgemäß nach 2 Jahren im Ufergraben?
Bei mir scheint der Mutterboden "fett" genug zu sein, denn das Wasser darüber hat einen leichten Grünstich und treibt Blasen, was mir eigentlich weniger gut gefällt. 

Gestern habe ich 2x Wasser direkt in den Ufergraben nachlaufen lassen. Mittags und Abends. Da verdunstet ganz ordentlich was weg.
Aber ich wollte ihn ja unbedingt.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen.
> 
> 
> Meine Frage wäre nur, wieviele Pflanzen sind denn so pro m² Ufergraben angemessen?
> Einerseits ist derzeit noch viiiel Platz. Aber die Pflanzen wachsen sicherlich ganz gut.



Denke dran das sich die meisten Pflanzen im Ufergraben pro ja ca. verdoppeln.
Also locker bepflanzen reicht, habe ich festgestellt. Zur Not kann man ja noch nächstes Jahr einiges nachpflanzen.

Zwischen den Bildern liegen gerade mal 3 Monate.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich 2x Wasser direkt in den Ufergraben nachlaufen lassen. Mittags und Abends. Da verdunstet ganz ordentlich was weg.
> Aber ich wollte ihn ja unbedingt.



Hast du keine Ufermatte zwischen dem Graben und den Teich ?
Wenn diese mit lehmigen Sand eingeschwemmt wurde sollte eigentlich immer der Wasserstand des Teiches im Graben stehen. Wenn mein Graben langsam trocken fällt, so weis ich das der Teich nachgefüllt werden muss, da er dann 5cm Wasserstand verloren hat.

Ich hatte mir Sorgen gemacht das bei Regen das nährstoffreiche Wasser in den Teich gespült wird, dieses habe ich so gelöst das ich den Überlauf aus dem Teich in den Ufergraben verlegt habe (Der Teich hat also keinen Überlauf mehr, da sich ja der Wasserstand vom Teich und UG angleicht). Erstens kommt durch die starke Bepflanzung und die __ Tannen kaum Regen in den Graben, sodass der Wasserstand bei starken Regen im Teich höher als im Graben ist und so das Wasser von Teich langsam in den Graben läuft und von diesem durch den Überlauf ins Beet. Zweitens ist die Verdunstung durch die Pflanzdichte im Graben höher als die im Teich, so ist die Fliessrichtung wieder vom Teich zum Graben.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Servus Stefan

[OT]





> Wusste gar nicht, dass es solchen für Seerosen gibt (hier jedenfalls nicht), ich nehme immer den für Blühpflanzen.


Schau dir mal diesen Dünger an:
     [/OT]


----------



## tiefimteich (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Helmi,
die Antworten hier sind manchmal wirklich kunterbund und sehr unterhaltsam. Aber da ist schon viel wahres dran - in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Wir haben unseren Ufergraben mit ganz normalem Mutterboden aus einem Kompostierwerk um die Ecke befüllt. Kein Bauschutt, kein Lehm und auch kein Kompost. War das Billigste und einfachste, da man es dort für wenig Geld hängerweise beziehen kann.

All die Pflanzen die gern viele Nährstoffe mögen haben beim Pflanzen noch eine kleine Gabe Langzeitdünger in den Wurzelbereich bekommen. Dieser ist ja schon öfter hier empfohlen worden.

Viele der Pflanzen bildeten sich erst ein bisserle zurück (sah nach eingehen aus), kamen dann aber mit ganz frischen Blättern umso schöner wieder. Das ist aber ganz normal, da sich die Pflanzen ja erst an die neue Umgebung anpassen müssen.

Also lass den Kopf nicht hängen, helf´ noch ein bisserle mit Langzeitdünger nach, und übe dich dann einfach in Geduld. Das Meiste regelt sich dann schon von allein.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Axel,

danke für die Bilder.
Du hast aber auch nicht gerade "gekleckert" mit den Pflanzen. 
Mein Ufergraben ist schon durch die eingeschmierte Matte mit dem Teich verbunden. Er ist aber auch bis zu 1m breit - da verschwindet im Tagesverlauf viel Wasser. Wenns richtig heiß ist/war, dann dauert es seine Zeit, bis die Wassermenge nachgezogen wurde, was mir ganz Recht ist. 
Ich habe "billig" nur nitrathaltiges Wasser zum Auffüllen. Das werde ich erst direkt in den Teich leiten, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass die Pflanzen es vor den Algen vertilgen können. 
Daher fülle ich lieber direkt den Ufergraben auf. Ich muss dabei nur aufpassen, dass das Wasser dort nicht höher steht, als im Teich.
Baulich können wir irgendwelche Überläufe etc. nur noch mit Gewalt abändern. Das ist der "Nachteil" wenn man massiver baut.  
Mein Ufergraben läuft aber auch nicht um den gesamten Teich. Daher wird sich der Graben bei zu hohem Wasserstand auch nur über die Matte in den Teich "erleichtern".


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Annett


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> danke für die Bilder.
> Du hast aber auch nicht gerade "gekleckert" mit den Pflanzen.
> Mein Ufergraben ist schon durch die eingeschmierte Matte mit dem Teich verbunden. Er ist aber auch bis zu 1m breit - da verschwindet im .



Das täusch denke ich mal. Für den Ufergraben (15m) habe ich 16 Pflanzen bei meinem Gärtner gekauft. Die __ Iris hatte ich von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen, dieser hatte er bei sich ausgegraben. Ob sie es überhaupt verträgt dauerhaft in 5 cm Wasser zu stehen war ein Versuch wert und wie man sieht mag sie es sehr. 

Der Pflanzabstand war >30 cm und bei sich stark ausbreitenden Pflanzen (z.B. __ Blumenbinse) habe ich 1m zur nächsten Pflanzensorte freigelassen. Aus den 3 Blumenbinsen (welche gerade sehr schon blühen) sind schon 6 geworden.

Die __ Gauklerblumen haben sich letzes jahr selber ausgeseht, sie wachsen überall am Teichrand auf den Ufermatten.

Den Uferwall habe ich auch mit einem Paket von NG bepflanzt, die __ Bodendecker verhinden das die Sonne die Ufermatte austrocknet und halten den Sand fest. Die Wurzeln der Pflanzen sind in zwischen sowohl im Teich als auch im UG angekommen, dieses hat den Kapillareffekt noch erhöht.

Axel


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hei, muß mich outen, weil von "Ufergraben" hab ich noch nie was gehört??? Sehe ich das richtig auf den Bildern, dass das die Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen? Soll das so eine Art Filterteich sein, der auch überschüssige Nährstoffe verwerten soll? (oder ist der komplett getrennt vom Teich? )Dann lass blos das Blaukorn weg. Das ist ja fast pur Stickstoff und Phosphat mit ein paar Spurenelementen. Da holst Du dir die Algenpest bis zum 
gehtnichtmehr. Auch wenn die Erde bei Starkregen in den Teich spritzt. Außerdem ist bei allen andern Pflanzen im Garten im August Düngerstop. Sonst werden sie vom Stickstoff dünn und schwach und erfrieren im Winter. Das mit dem Wachstum erledigt sich nächstes Jahr von selbst. Im ersten Jahr hätte ich auch am liebsten an den Pflanzen gezogen, weil sie nicht wachsen wollten. Hab auch mal Aquariendünger ohne NO3 und Po4 reingetan. Die Seerose mit Granulatlangzeitdünger gedoopt, aber trotzdem sind die Pflanzen erst im 2. Jahr richtig losgewachsen. Irgendwie hat das Teichmilieu noch gefehlt. Ein paar verrottete Pflanzenstängel tun ihr übriges... So wie die Natur sich einspielt, kann das kein Mensch nachmachen . Und irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, wenn man hyperventiliert und in wilden Aktionismuss verfällt, geht der Schuß meistens nach hinten los. Wenn man zuviel auf einmal verändert, weis man zum Schluß auch garnichtmehr, was jetzt gut und was schlecht war. Der Teich muß ja auch Zeit haben zu reagieren und wenn man beim Teich von "Zeit" spricht, sind das spielend 2 Monate und da legen sich die Pflanzen eh bald schlafen...
Bin für die Magervariante. Pflanzen in Kies setzen und sich aus dem nährstoffreichen Wasser bedienen lassen. Später ist man froh, wenn sie möglichst viel rausziehen...
Und irgendwann wachsen sie dir übern Kopf und du mußt sie dauernd teilen und verkleinern. Das ist auch lässtig...

Auf die Gefahr hin, das ich mich jetzt unbeliebt gemacht habe 
VG Monika


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Monika,



			
				Biotopfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hei, muß mich outen, weil von "Ufergraben" hab ich noch nie was gehört??? Sehe ich das richtig auf den Bildern, dass das die Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen? Soll das so eine Art Filterteich sein, der auch überschüssige Nährstoffe verwerten soll? (oder ist der komplett getrennt vom Teich? )



letzteres ...
Der Ufergraben hat im gegensatz zum Filtergraben keine Funktion für den Teich.
In ihm kommen die Pflanzen welche welche ein nährstoffreiche Umgebung brauchen. Im Teich wollen wir ja eine nährstoffarme Umgebung haben, hier würden die Pflanzen nur kümmern.
Er soll also lediglich unser Auge erfreuen und noch mehr Artenvielfalt bringen.
(meine jungen __ Kröten wohnen z.B. in ihm)




			
				Biotopfan schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn die Erde bei Starkregen in den Teich spritzt.



Da kann keine Erde spritzen, im Ufergraben (oder Sumpfgraben) steht Wasser
(bei mir ca 5cm).

Wenn er richtig angelegt ist zieht er das Wasser aus dem Teich, nicht umgekehrt (das wäre übel). 

Der Wall zwischen dem Teich und dem Graben ist ebenfalls bepflanzt.

Zwischen den Bildern liegen 3 Monate, du siehst also wie schnell dort alles wachsen kann.
Alle Pflanzen blühen oder haben geblüht.

Axel


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hei, 
aha, danke, jetzt weiß ich mehr  Hm, ich krieg schon Bedenken, wenn ich Schneckenkorn streuen möchte für meine Hostas, oder Kompost für andere Stauden im Beet außenrum verteilen möchte. Mein Teich ist halt auch mini. Da muß man schon gucken, das nicht so viel "Dreck" reinkommt...
Welche Starkzehrer meint Ihr den, die in den Graben sollen? Irgendwie wachsen die bei mir auch in der Sumpfzone ganz gut. Nur mein __ Hechtkraut im Kübelteich mickert da rum, das werd ich mal in den Teich dazusetzen und gucken, was passiert...

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Servus Monika

[OT]





> für meine Hostas



Du bist auch eine __ Funkien (__ hosta) Sammlerin  [/OT]


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hei ja, aber ich tausch die immer in Tauschbörsen und weiß deshalb bei vielen nicht wie sie heißen. Aber das ist ja egal, hauptsache sie sind schön  und ich hab sie noch nicht Mein Platz im Schatten ist auch begrenzt und im ganzen Garten verteilen mag ich sie auchnicht, weil ich sonst überall gießen muß. NöNÖ gibts nicht...Außer Gemüse, Kübel, Rhodos und Hostas wird nix gegossen.
Das reicht, basta

OT:Wow, Schwimmteich in Arbeit, der Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte. Aber ein 50 Meterbecken würd ich eh nicht hinkriegen, da geh ich doch lieber ins Schwimmbad. Aber wenn unser Garten größer wäre, dann würd ich nicht ehr Ruhe geben, bis ich einen kriege...Ganszchön teuer, oder?

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

[OT]Kennst den Link schon  und den. Einen habe ich noch, bei dem gehts allgemein über Pflanzen.[/OT]


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hei, nee, die kenn ich nicht. So weit bin ich noch nicht vorgedrungen. Ist eh nicht besonders Erweiterungsfähig bei mir 

Das war unser Projekt von letztem Jahr:
http://freenet-homepage.de/mowa/Bambus1.jpg
Bambus einsperren, Stromkabel für Teichpumpe verlegen und Terasse neu einfassen. 
Dabei ist dann eins meiner Hostabeete abgefallen  Zwischen Bambus und __ Sommerflieder...
http://freenet-homepage.de/mowa/Bambus5.jpg






Sind aberschon mächtig gewachsen und ein __ Aronstab, eine Christrose und eine __ Calla sind auchnoch dazugekommen

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

  Schaut super aus


----------



## StefanS (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Stefan
> 
> [OT]
> Schau dir mal diesen Dünger an:
> Anhang anzeigen 30635 Anhang anzeigen 30636 Anhang anzeigen 30637[/OT]


Hallo Helmut,

habe ich gerade erst gesehen - vielen Dank ! Ich denke aber, da ist jemand nur schlau gewesen. Völlig korrekt, aber eben auch pfiffig: Es handelt sich um Osmocote für Balkonkästen (gibt es hier auch, von mir als "Blühpflanzen" übersetzt). Dieser ist *auch *für Seerosen geeignet. Das empfehle ich ja auch immer. Nur - die schreiben es drauf  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Stefan,

das war mir bei meinen Düngekegeln auch aufgefallen.

Die selbe Verpackung, der selbe Inhalt aber anderer Aufkleber.
Einmal in der Gartenabteilung (für Blühpflanzen), einmal in der Teichabteilung (für Seerosen etc.) 


Axel


----------



## andreas w. (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

mahlzeit, mal ne frage zu dem thema. hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man für z.b. seerosen zu düngen einen handelsüblichen dünger nehmen kann?

habe eine rote seerose, die nicht so richtig in die pötte kommen will. hat blätter und auch blüten, aber nur spärlich. 

kann ich im frühjahr die rose rausnehmen, so ein oder zwei düngestäbchen für balkonpflanzen in die erde der rose eingraben, in der hoffnung auf ein besseres wachstum? oder mach ich da mehr kaputt als gut im teich?

danke erstmal für die antwort, bis dahin.


----------



## Helmstein (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dünger im Ufergraben - Blaukorn?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

war längere Zeit im Garten und besonders natürlich am Teich beschäftigt, daher antworte ich erst jetzt:

Wow, was eine Diskussion die ich da losgetreten habe - mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Beiträgen hätte ich nicht gerechnet!

Ich sage erstmal herzlichen Dank für alle Infos und werde mich dem empfohlenen Langzeitdünger zuwenden - allerdings erst im nächsten Frühjahr.

Nach einigen stärkeren Regenfällen ist die Zusammensetzung des Bodens - sehr sandig, feine Körnung - deutlich erkennbar.
Aber was solls, wir haben es ja ausgiebig diskutiert und ich werde bei den Pflanzen die kümmern (__ Froschlöffel, Sumpfwolfmilch, Wasserschwertlilie etc.) im Frühjar nachhelfen.

VG
Helmi


----------

